# This family was framed!!



## Tight Knot (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a fun photo that I put together, not really looking for serious C&C, I know there's PLENTY wrong with this photo from a technical standpoint, just having fun and wanted to share.






Photo has been posted at the end.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## Compaq (Apr 8, 2012)

Frameception! Pretty cool!


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 8, 2012)

INCEPTION



Edit: DAMN YOU COMPAQ!


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 8, 2012)

I really like it. I think if you can go back and get the non-framed area and adjust the curves a bit perhaps? seems a bit duller compared to the framed photo area.


----------



## Dillard (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree, just a little extra pop in the non framed area would really liven it up! But love the concept!


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2012)

*Moved to the 'Just for Fun' Gallery .*


----------



## Kazzy (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome photo. I think its a great idea.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 9, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> I really like it. I think if you can go back and get the non-framed area and adjust the curves a bit perhaps? seems a bit duller compared to the framed photo area.


 


Dillard said:


> I agree, just a little extra pop in the non framed area would really liven it up! But love the concept!



Any better?


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 9, 2012)

Clever!


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 9, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> Clever!


Thanks.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Love the idea.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 9, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Love the idea.  Thanks for posting!


My pleasure, now let's other see peoples ideas.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah definatly better. the background now more closes resembles the background in the photos contrast wise. really nice job.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 10, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Love the idea.  Thanks for posting!


<br>My pleasure, now let's other see peoples ideas.


----------

